# Bountiful Grouse Hunting



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I took next Thursday and Friday off of work and decided to go up looking for grouse. Unfortunately I have a really small car so I will be walking it, but I will post some good pictures and maybe a bird or two if I am lucky. I don't think I will hike all the way up to where I should be, but we will see how far I get.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

You should be able to drive your car up. Its just a dirt road.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I use to go camping up there pretty regularly, so I am familiar with sky line drive. I took the miata up there last year and made it a mile up then I bottomed out pretty hard a few times so its not something I want to do.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Well suit yourself.

Just trying to help. good luck


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am not worried my fat ass needs a good hike anyways, you can't call it a winter coat if it lasts all year.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Just be prepared to run into a ton of hunters up there, might even get a mean stare from a few of them. If I wasn't going to be out elk hunting I would offer to drive you up, we live just below the B and I haven't even ventured up Skyline this year.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah I kind of figured there would be a lot of hunters up there. This weekend is my fall break from college, it is my only weekend until late November. I am going to take my camera so if I don't get any grouse at least I get some good pictures and hope I don't royally piss someone off.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Five hours of hiking and not a single grouse. They either were not out cause of the weather or they are just not in that area either way it was a little discouraging. I did startle a deer at twenty yards, had no idea he was there till he bolted. I did take a few decant pictures though


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

No luck this past weekend either. I actually wore out my boots. I understand why everyone is tight lipped about where they go, I know as soon I find a good grouse spot I would not tell a soul. On the plus side if I ever get a mouse tag I will know where to go.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Machinist87 said:


> No luck this past weekend either. I actually wore out my boots. I understand why everyone is tight lipped about where they go, I know as soon I find a good grouse spot I would not tell a soul. On the plus side if I ever get a mouse tag I will know where to go.


There are a lot of moose around here for sure, I know one canyon where it's an oddity if you do not see one on an afternoon hike.


----------

